# Can-Am Outlander 800 X MR- Any Opinions



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm Kawasaki through and through but you must admit...Can-Am listens to their customers. All you mudders and submariners, here's a model from the factory with snorkles and radiator relocate...plus 71HP! Any opinions??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lots of them, please see the thread thats already open......

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6975


----------

